# New Years Eve 2007



## Keirsty (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi, i'm coming to Dubai on 30/12 in time to see in the New Year. However, i have not got tickets for anywhere! Can anyone suggest a good place and what the chances are of getting tickets? I did go to Barasti and saw that they had NYE parties going on, but not sure of any where else. My husband is there until Monday 17/12 so will be able to buy before coming back to the UK for Christmas. We're living in Jumeirah Beach Residence but not bothered about getting a taxi. Thanks. K.


----------



## SarahB (Dec 30, 2007)

Keirsty said:


> Hi, i'm coming to Dubai on 30/12 in time to see in the New Year. However, i have not got tickets for anywhere! Can anyone suggest a good place and what the chances are of getting tickets? I did go to Barasti and saw that they had NYE parties going on, but not sure of any where else. My husband is there until Monday 17/12 so will be able to buy before coming back to the UK for Christmas. We're living in Jumeirah Beach Residence but not bothered about getting a taxi. Thanks. K.


I think that a lot of people are going to Bar Zar at the Madinat or going to Plan B at Wafi City, Barasti is completley sold out...
Have a wicked New Year and Welcome to Dubai


----------

